# How to Talk to Little Girls



## Monica S (Oct 31, 2012)

From the article:

"Teaching girls that their appearance is the first thing you notice tells them that looks are more important than anything. It sets them up for dieting at age 5 and foundation at age 11 and boob jobs at 17 and Botox at 23. As our cultural imperative for girls to be hot 24/7 has become the new normal, American women have become increasingly unhappy. What's missing? A life of meaning, a life of ideas and reading books and being valued for our thoughts and accomplishments."

Read the entire article here:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/lisa-bloom/how-to-talk-to-little-gir_b_882510.html


----------



## HappyHappyMommy (Mar 9, 2009)

I found this article a very interesting read!


----------



## lauranhc (Apr 19, 2013)

An interesting post although I liked what one person commented about little girls & tutus and how a good portion of little boys will run in with football pads or baseball jerseys etc. and want to be told they look cool too. I have a 4 y/o who loves to dress up: tutus, dresses, multiple layers, necklaces, bracelets, etc. I always let her pick out her clothes and of course compliment her on what she's wearing because I can tell she's so proud she picked out her own outfit. I also compliment her on her actions: when she's nice to friends, when she has extra good manners, when she listens really well etc. I think it's important to find a balance between the two but I don't think telling your daughter she's pretty or beautiful etc. is a bad thing.


----------



## FionaRona (Jan 27, 2014)

Fascinating article, and reminded me of this video, which you may already have seen:

'Talk to your daughter before the beauty industry does.'


----------



## katieraenall (Nov 21, 2013)

This is great and a hugely important topic for parents and non-parents alike! Reminds me of the documentary MissRepresentation (http://film.missrepresentation.org/). A great watch.


----------

